# My Geryis +manny+black Rhom



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You got a rhom in with them geryi?

The geryi dont look to be in best of shape.....Alot of fin nipping it seems....Anyhow nice setup-Hopefully it works out in your favor.....


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

not sure I'd have all those fish together though


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. nice geryi shoal. im a little jealous. not surprised there's fin rips on them all. bound to be with so many of them together. how long you had them for?

and i love your manny. my personal favourite p. does he snack on the angels often?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

How big is that manny ? It looks ginormous !


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That is just awesome! I am really loving that Manny, he's got a really nice humeral spot. I too keep a few friends with my Mannies.

A feeding video of that Manny would be cool


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

great fish, though a little on the well fed side, lol.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats the brighest red I've ever seen on a Manny.

Nice fish!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rhom looks like he is getting beat up...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Jesus christ....









my only problems are the goldfish.... tank size and the rhom looks like hes getting beaten up and that manny looks to have gill curl


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice bunch of geryis !! ...but can they swim around in that tank??


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I believe you posted these same pics about 2 years ago. Do you have any updated pics.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I believe you posted these same pics about 2 years ago. Do you have any updated pics.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Ps!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice looking fish, congrats


----------



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I believe you posted these same pics about 2 years ago. Do you have any updated pics.


I take this pics at 2011/5/27
that is old pics
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/189179-my-7-geryi/page__hl__panic0916
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194778-my-silver-army/page__p__2602138__hl__geryis__fromsearch__1#entry2602138


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

manuelli has awesome colors.. feel bad for that rhom though. what size tanks is that that many fish that size make whatever it is look veryyyy small.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey panic, how long have you had the Manny? Do you have any pics of when you first got him? I'm curious...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

niccccce


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

those are SICK. Not ill. SICK! Very impressive.


----------



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)

weerhom said:


> those are SICK. Not ill. SICK! Very impressive.


thank for your advice.
l keep them on my way for a long time ,and they grow healthy.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Angles with a manny? Damn those are expensive feeders. My manny kills anything I put in the tank. Snails arent even safe. Nice collection though.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Panic, Interested in info on your manny, how long did you keep him and in the time you had him how much did he grow? You got any recent pic's


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor Rhom.

Lovely Manny and Geryi though.


----------

